# Ground cover for shrimp only tank.



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

For 10g tank, what's the best ground cover for shrimp. I would prefer low light so was thinking of making a java moss carpet, but I'm reading that maintenance could be a problem. This will be a shrimp only tank with neos, and maybe later a second tank with Amanos.

If I go high light, what's a better choice.

These will be grow out tanks, so appearance isn't a concern.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

For low light, _Marselia_ is hard to beat! It is slow growing, but that can be an advantage.


----------



## Bacon5 (Jul 24, 2011)

My vote would be a Marselia as well! Highlight, glosso could definitely work but marselias are more attractive IMO


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Well marselia it is then. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## JerSaint (Feb 2, 2014)

I like Staurogyne Repens. Slightly higher growing around 3-4" tall at its max.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Lilaeopsis Chinensis is a nice low tech foreground


----------

